# Black Swan



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2011)

What's wrong with you guys, KT regulars? I didn't see any thread dedicated to this superb, breathtaking, beautiful and magnificent film yet and the search function came up with nothing.  



Here's the official trailer:

[YOUTUBE]5jaI1XOB-bs[/YOUTUBE]


But believe me, it's way, way more thrilling than what's shown inside the trailer. If you know Aronofsky or have seen his _Requiem for a Dream_ or his indie work, _Pi_ before, you should know that he's great at creating paranoid atmosphere in his films, and I think he just perfected that in the Black Swan. It kept me on the edge of my seat the whole time. Natalie Portman's performance as an obsessed ballerina was more than tremendous. The fantastic music meshed with the visuals seamlessly. Easily one of the best movies in 2010, perhaps even in the last decade.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2011)

Great movie.

It really stays with you after you have left the theater.  Every time I closed my eyes the night after I saw it... I saw scenes from the movie.  Ryder stabbing herself in the face repeatedly.  Natalie Portman scratching herself in the mirror.  Natalie Portman's illusionary face staring back at her when she laid in the bathtub.  The lesbian scene of course.

There was only one scene in the entire movie that seemed unnecessary to me.  Nina was riding the Subway back home and some old man masturbated to her.  (I just didn't really see the point of that one.)

And Yasha and I have discussed this part a bit.  The music is fucking fantastic.  Best score of the year.  Won't be nominated since it doesn't meet the criteria.  The music heightened everything.

Kunis, Cassel, Ryder, Portman, and Hersey were all terrific.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> There was only one scene in the entire movie that seemed unnecessary to me.  Nina was riding the Subway back home and some old man masturbated to her.  (I just didn't really see the point of that one.)



I think the point of that scene was to show that the seductive black swan personality was taking over her.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2011)

I suppose.  She still seemed meek and vulnerable at that point to me though.  I was still getting the white swan vibe from her.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2011)

Like what Thomas said of Beth, the darkness came from within. I suppose it's like a seed planted in her body, slowly taking control over her mind. Because it was just beginning, the seductive vibe probably in the form of pheromone or subtle body movement she gave off unconsciously was too slight for her white swan side to notice, but it was strong enough for the dirty old man to pick up. 

It's just my theory.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2011)

I really really really want to see this but funds are low.  However everyone I know that hasn't seen this wants to see it so maybe next weekend I'll be able to check it out.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 2, 2011)

I remember seeing trailer when it first went online but later forgot about this movie with it being a limited release.



Yasha said:


> Easily one of the best movies in 2010, perhaps even in the last decade.



Well then if your that much if a fan don't forget Aronofsky is to direct next wolverine movie.

/turns thread into Aronofsky wank fest


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been hearing a lot about this movie and how good it is supposed to be. When I went with some friends to a special theater this movie was playing there while it was still in limited release, but there was a ton of people who had came to see it (we were seeing something else).

So if I have the time I will go see it and hopefully it wil live up to the hype.


----------



## ElementX (Jan 2, 2011)

It's a great movie. It really knows how to trigger your nerves. I haven't seen Requiem for a Dream yet, but after seeing this and The Wrestler, it's definitely on my list.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2011)

will watch for the nudity


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 2, 2011)

Fantastic movie, like others have said it sticks with you even after you're done watching it.

The music really elevates the scenes to another level.

Natalie Portman's performance is breathtaking. Not only is she believable as a ballerina, but she seems so perfect for the white swan at first; fragile, beautiful, perfectionist. The way her paranoia escalades and she transitions into the black swan at the end, wow. Just wow.

The supporting actors are also great, Winona Ryder in particular imo.

And some touchy feely and a lesbo scene with Portman and Kunis. What more could you ask for?

Definitely in my top 5 of 2010.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2011)

I laughed hysterically when Nina was doing her "homework assignment" and she looked over to see her mother resting in the room with her.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

Women masturbating on the subway  Do want


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 2, 2011)

Superb movie. When I saw the trailer back then I just knew it would be a blast. Portman really excels in this one (the others weren't bad either, but she was so damn good). Adding the music, the visuals, the atmosphere....it all clicked.

Only seen this and The Wrestler by Aronofsky, really interested in watching the others sometime too.

edit: yeah the homework scene was indeed funny


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 2, 2011)

"Was I good?"

Best line in the movie.

Good movie, but I'd watch it again only for the "homework" scene and the lesbian action between Natalie Portman and Mila Kunis.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

If Lily didn't sleep over that night than who opened the door?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 3, 2011)

When I first read about it I thought "OMG SHOWGIRLS" but when I watched It was beautiful yet tragic. I loved the way she slowly turned into a Black Swan, Vincent Cassel character I adored.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

This movie looked like it is one of those boring pretentious movies that has some point I don't get. I will probably watch it just for the sex. Maybe it'll be good.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

So this is actually one of those rare movies were the trailer doesnt do the movie any justice?  Because that trailer didnt appeal to me much. 

Might have to go watch it now


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, the trailer appeled to me, just not that much. But yeah, I hear the movie is much better than what one would expect just based off of the trailer.

I think I'm going to see this tomorrow.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah go watch it.  It's like Fight Club for girls.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Does it have supernatural elements or is it all psychological because i saw Portman's eyes in the trailer and also she was plucking out feathers from her back


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Does it have supernatural elements or is it all psychological because i saw Portman's eyes in the trailer and also she was plucking out feathers from her back



*psychological* but hilarious


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie looked like it is one of those boring pretentious movies that has some point I don't get. I will probably watch it just for the sex. Maybe it'll be good.



No, it's not one of those _Mulholland Dr._ or _Donnie Darko_ kind of movies. It's very straightforward.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

well if CMX doesn't like it that's all I need to know it's a quality flick :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

Yasha said:


> No, it's not one of those _Mulholland Dr._ or _Donnie Darko_ kind of movies. It's very straightforward.


 Well I liked Donnie Darko to an extent, though it isn't as good as people seem to make it out to be.

I suppose I'll give this a shot.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 4, 2011)

Damnnn just came back. Haven't seen a movie that kept me hooked like that in a long while. Ost was fantastic. One of the most satisfying endings to a film I've ever seen. Film to credits transitions seem to get overlooked a lot and the one in this film was great, and eerily morbid at the same time. 

Though the progression of Portman's madness could have gone a little more smoothly than it did. It was an amazing film overall. Favourite film out of all movies I saw last year? I dunno man... I'm still on the buzz.


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2011)

A friend of mine dragged me to the theatre to see this. Honestly, I thought it was a very well done movie. The acting was top notch, the score was suited to the movie, and everything seemed to fit well. It just wasn't my type of movie.

My friend was orgasming all over the floor about it, but it just didn't hit me where it hit her. 

Still, definitely worth watching I supposed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2011)

"Honestly, would you fuck this girl?  No, of course not.  No one would."

When he said that I was baffled.  Maybe I wouldn't choose her over Lily, but I knew every guy in the audience disagreed with that statement.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 9, 2011)

I, for one. Didnt like it at all. All of my friends seemed to love. I walked out of the theatre yelling to get my money back.
I mean it wasnt HORRIBLE; the dancing was beautiful, the acting was good. But the movie overall wasnt.
Maybe because i didnt get the full meaning of it....i dont know. But i really dont see the big deal about.
Some of the scenes were drawn out too much, (not blasting the sex scene) *Reminding me of For Colored Girls.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2011)

"The acting was great, the character development is top notch, the score was wonderful, the cinematography was amazing, the film built a lot of tension and the choreography was awe-inspiring! Overall, pretty meh movie.".

 I love reviews like that.


----------



## 86legacy (Jan 9, 2011)

I have heard a lot of praise about this movie. It is evident that most people in this thread thing it is a great movie. If I don't see this movie would it be a huge mistake? I like to think I am a big movie fan, but I don't have as much time as I used to. So I need to maximize my time with good movies.


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I suppose.  She still seemed meek and vulnerable at that point to me though.  I was still getting the white swan vibe from her.



when she stabbed herself, that's when she was the black swan 

i also agree that her descent to the black swan could've been a bit smoother
i was a bit confused about the whole "scratching herself" thing because sometimes those scratches on her shoulder would be there and then they'd disappear :I


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> "Honestly, would you fuck this girl?  No, of course not.  No one would."
> 
> When he said that I was baffled.  Maybe I wouldn't choose her over Lily, but I knew every guy in the audience disagreed with that statement.



You wouldn't choose Natalie Portman over Mila Kunis? 




86legacy said:


> I have heard a lot of praise about this movie. It is evident that most people in this thread thing it is a great movie. If I don't see this movie would it be a huge mistake? I like to think I am a big movie fan, but I don't have as much time as I used to. So I need to maximize my time with good movies.



I'm sure you can guess my opinion. 




colours said:


> when she stabbed herself, that's when she was the black swan
> 
> i also agree that her descent to the black swan could've been a bit smoother
> i was a bit confused about the whole "scratching herself" thing because sometimes those scratches on her shoulder would be there and then they'd disappear :I



The scratches are real because her mother can see them too.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 10, 2011)

The whole ballet theme stops me from watching this movie a bit, but I'm probably totally wrong..


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

^ you are totally wrong


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thomaatj said:


> The whole ballet theme stops me from watching this movie a bit, but I'm probably totally wrong..



It's not a girly film, if that's your concern.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2011)

Yasha said:


> You wouldn't choose Natalie Portman over Mila Kunis?


No man.  Lily was fucking hot.  I'm not at all surprised that she was supposed to symbolize the Black Swan with her sultry.. seductive personality


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2011)

86legacy said:


> I have heard a lot of praise about this movie. It is evident that most people in this thread thing it is a great movie. If I don't see this movie would it be a huge mistake? I like to think I am a big movie fan, but I don't have as much time as I used to. So I need to maximize my time with good movies.



one of the best movies this year.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 10, 2011)

I found this pretty funny D

"Once you go Black swan..."
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd7lttA5rVM&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2011)

Question.  Do you guys think Nina stabbed Beth?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Beth stabbed herself in the face over and over again.  But Nina exited with the bloody blade and dropped it in the elevator.

Later on in the movie she stabbed Lily with a mirror fragment and it turned out that she had stabbed herself.  Someone was actually stabbed... she didn't imagine it.




Think of these two scenes together.  Did she stab Beth?


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2011)

That Jim Carrey thing was beautiful. He's such a lovely dancer. 



> Question. Do you guys think Nina stabbed Beth?



I was so confused by that whole thing. I'm not sure what to think, honestly.

*Spoiler*: __ 




But I'm leaning towards Nina stabbing Beth. It makes more sense to me. Beth represented all the things that Nina both wanted to become and to avoid: Beth was successful and self-assured, but she was also unable to cope with losing, and probably somewhat of a bitch. I also wondered if Beth's accident was even _real_. I mean, you can assume so, but then again, what if that was just another manifestation of Nina's fears? But then you start questioning everything, and your head hurts.
I'm going with Nina stabbing Beth.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 10, 2011)

it's definitely a tough call.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The movie does set up certain rules that discern whether something is real or one of Nina's hallucinations, such as the whole lez scene with lily, how they showed the mother totally giving this eery cold shoulder to lily when she was in the apartment. So there must be some sort of third party interaction to Nina's actions to call it real.  

Saying that, with something as substantial as a killing in a hospital, you would think someone would have noticed the stabbing and called the police. So I would label it as another of Nina's hallucinations. 

Also, I find that it fits better dramatically that the true act of violence would be her self mutilation and it emphasizes that she's hurting no one but herself. For me, if it was real the gruesome murder of beth takes the spotlight away from Nina stabbing herself, which in turn would lessen the impact of the final scene.


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Saying that, with something as substantial as a killing in a hospital, you would think someone would have noticed the stabbing and called the police.


That's a good point. You'd think that if Beth was actually stabbed, all the people in the dance company would be talking about it.


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

Yasha said:


> The scratches are real because her mother can see them too.



yes but when she was preparing for her part as the white swan they showed her shoulder and it was clearly not there

or i was high


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2011)

colours said:


> yes but when she was preparing for her part as the white swan they showed her shoulder and it was clearly not there
> 
> or i was high


They did talk about that expensive powder they had.  I assumed she concealed it for the actual performance.  -shrug-


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

damn it all


----------



## dilbot (Jan 10, 2011)

There was definitely a scene before the final performance where she's dabbing the concealer on her back.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jaI1XOB-bs[/YOUTUBE]

This is a great trailer.  And I was interested in the movie as soon as I saw it.  But it certainly doesn't prepare you for how dark the film actually is.  I'm not surprised that people like Shoko had no idea what to expect when they went into the movie.  It was definitely thicker and more depressing than I expected.

But that may be one of the main reasons I enjoyed it.  I don't think they make enough movies for adults anymore.

Definite addition to my Blu Ray Collection.  I'll even consider buying one of those cool posters they made for this.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 10, 2011)

something that's been bothering me


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why the hell did the mom seriously flip out when Nina didn't want to have a big piece of cake? Total mood swing, it caught me off guard and sort of foreshadowed all the other crazy and weird shit to come


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2011)

dilbot said:


> something that's been bothering me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I think the goal was sort of to make the mother seem like an accomplice to her madness.  The mother is obviously controlling.  But she had several scenes that seemed to indicate she was a nut job.
*Spoiler*: __ 



The cake scene.

Painting in her room and crying.

Practically tearing Nina's dress off her to get a look at the scratch marks.

Checking on Nina 3-4 times during her conversation with Lily.


The mom was crazy and she is a big reason for why Nina wasn't able to handle all of this.


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2011)

With the mom....

*Spoiler*: __ 



I also got the sense that she was "living through Nina". I remember somewhere in the movie Nina mentioned that her mom was also a dancer, but then she got pregnant with Nina and had to give it up. As a result, she put a lot of pressure on her daughter to achieve the glory that she never could.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2011)

dilbot said:


> something that's been bothering me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Bitch was just a crazy and horrible parent.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 11, 2011)

looks so creepy. /pansy
I'm interested but I hope skimming this thread hasn't told me everything.


----------



## colours (Jan 12, 2011)

it's interseting jadecaekz, i think you'll like it :}


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 13, 2011)

I just got done watching it, just further solidified my belief that Natalie Portman is one of the greatest things to ever happen. I felt she portrayed that timid perfection that the director mentioned so well. Her as the black swan was just magnificent and a bit terrifying, I got goosebumps.


Just thought it was great, really.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 13, 2011)

Movie was amazing Natalie Portman deserves an oscar nomination for it, and for anyone who has ever been a serious dancer it portrays the dynamic between dancers perfectly there is so much pressure and competition among the dancers it really does feel like it is driving you crazy


----------



## Paptala (Jan 13, 2011)

The trailer looked amazing, but I've heard from more than a few people that the movie wasn't good.  However, this thread for the most part seems to be of the opinion that it's a good movie.

It is worth going to the theaters to see it?  or should I just wait until it comes out DVD/Bluray?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2011)

Paptala said:


> The trailer looked amazing, but I've heard from more than a few people that the movie wasn't good.  However, this thread for the most part seems to be of the opinion that it's a good movie.
> 
> It is worth going to the theaters to see it?  or should I just wait until it comes out DVD/Bluray?



why not see it in theaters? really for every person you can find who said it was bad, you could probably find many more who would say it is good.

im sure your movie theater has special days where movies are cheaper, or you could see it early for cheap. can't go wrong watching a movie for like 5 bucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm glad I saw it in the theater.

Just be prepared for what to expect.  This is a bleak movie.  The most depressing movie I have seen since Revolutionary Road.  Very dark subject matter.  There is plenty of strong sexual content.  Not for the prude.


----------



## lourisa8788 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have watched this flick of Natalie Portman. It is great and worth seeing.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad I saw it in the theater.
> 
> Just be prepared for what to expect.  This is a bleak movie.  The most depressing movie I have seen since Revolutionary Road.  Very dark subject matter.  There is plenty of strong sexual content.  Not for the prude.



Revolutionary Road and Black Swan are not all that depressing to me. The last depressing movies I remember watching are Oldboy and Million Dollar Baby.


----------



## Paptala (Jan 14, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> why not see it in theaters? really for every person you can find who said it was bad, you could probably find many more who would say it is good.
> 
> im sure your movie theater has special days where movies are cheaper, or you could see it early for cheap. can't go wrong watching a movie for like 5 bucks.


This is very true 


Rukia said:


> I'm glad I saw it in the theater.
> 
> Just be prepared for what to expect.  This is a bleak movie.  The most depressing movie I have seen since Revolutionary Road.  Very dark subject matter.  There is plenty of strong sexual content.  Not for the prude.


Yeah, normally the theater experience only serves to enhance the movie.

But yeah, with the topic being professional ballerina dancers and competition among said dancers, I figured it was going to be pretty dark. 

Thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 17, 2011)

Portman takes the golden globe nice =)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 17, 2011)

Perhaps I'll see it. 

And I agree that Million Dollar Baby was very depressing, but very good at the same time.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 17, 2011)

Black Swan is by far my favorite move hands down!  I loved the scene where Nina danced and imagined herself growing wings as the Black Swan. It was so cool!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jan 15, 2021)

You should have waited 15 more days for a true decade long necro.


----------

